# Help with electricity



## cassoreilly2018 (9 mo ago)

My 85 year old mother has a small apartment in Portimao. We arrived down yesterday - first trip since the pandemic - to find the electricity is not working. Having opened the bills, it would seem that the direct debit she pays in doesnt cover the cost and we want to pay the outstanding amount. We may have been cut off but there has been no notification to say this if so.

I don't speak Portuguese (neither does my mother) and I cannot navigate either the internet pages or the telephone system of Suelectricidad, our electricity suppliers. I have all of the relevant NIF and client numbers etc.

Does anyone know how I could access an English speaking service for Suelectricidad or had anyone got any advice as to how we could get this reconnected (we are staying in a hotel for a few days now).

I would be really grateful and we are happy to pay a translator/navigator for their time.

Cass


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

If you are sure the supply is actually cut off and not just the case that the main trip has popped out then just grab all the paperwork you can and go along to the Loja EDP in Portimao 









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





It opens at 8.30 tomorrow. 

If it has been cut off and you go early then there is a chance they may put you back on again, same day.


----------

